# Größere Farbauswahl der Radon-Bikes?



## Thomas1995 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo.

Weiß hier jemand, ob es die Radon-Bikes, die aktuell auf der Webseite angeboten werden, auch noch in anderen Farbkombinationen geben wird? Mir fehlt zum Beispiel so ein schönes Blau wie das von diesem Radon ZR Team 7.0 2019.

Kann es sein, dass es erst im Sommer bzw. während der "Saison" eine größere Farbauswahl gibt oder wie läuft das mit den Farben der Rahmen für gewöhnlich ab?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Oshiki (5. Februar 2020)

Für die 2020 Versionen sind die Farben gesetzt.
Ich glaube nicht das da noch was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Februar 2020)

Thomas1995 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Weiß hier jemand, ob es die Radon-Bikes, die aktuell auf der Webseite angeboten werden, auch noch in anderen Farbkombinationen geben wird? Mir fehlt zum Beispiel so ein schönes Blau wie das von diesem Radon ZR Team 7.0 2019.
> 
> ...



Hi,

kann mich dem nur anschließen: die Farben für 2020 sind final, weitere Farbvarianten wird es bei den Modellen für die laufende Saison nicht mehr geben. 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas1995 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo ihr beiden. OK, danke für die Auskunft, dann weiß ich Bescheid!


----------

